

Amazon, Rackspace Are Top Cloud Hosts, App Engine Trails - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/03/amazon-rackspace-are-top-cloud-hosts/

======
andymoe
The article is comparing apples to oranges here but I guess if you want to
compare mind share then EC2 and Slicehost come out on top.

------
lmoorman
ec2 and cloudservers/slicehost = apples

appengine and cloudsites = oranges

